# 6 Month old puppy suddenly a nightmare PLEASE HELP



## Jadeyb123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 6 month old Chihuahua/Pomeranian. She is pretty much house trained (I understand she is still young and will have accidents) however, she has randomly started peeing in her crate when left with bedding in it, and screaching the place down if left without bedding. We live in a terraced house and so obviously I cannot leave her barking all night, so I moved her to the back of the house (bathroom) in her crate but with a pee pad on the floor so she could have her bed and be able to relieve herself, but still screeching. 

She doesn't like to be left on her own and follows me around the house, but occasionally will happily sleep in her crate and let me get on with things, she seems to change constantly between being very well behaved to being a nightmare. Last night I ended up putting the crate in our room and she finally went to sleep, however is this something I really do not want to do and I definitely do not want her in the bed with us as when my mother haves her (when i am away some weekends) she has to sleep downstairs and so I want the sleeping away from people to be consistent. 

She has also started running off when let off her lead, when she was younger she would stay close to me and be generally well behaved, however I let her off the other day and she ran straight out of the park and onto the road. I just dont know what has happened to her and I dont know how to deal with it, and am at the end of my tether. I couldnt imagine getting rid of her and I really dont want to but sometimes i feel it is the only option! please help me


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its the start of the teenager phase. Regards to the separation, just don't give her any attention, even looking at her and saying no is enough for her, unless its on your terms. When you leave a room, and return, don't give attention or say anything whilst she is attention seeking, only go and stoke her when she's settled down again.
Dogs will start to get more confident and think they can do whatever they want, thats again what the teenager phase entails as they are not nervous pups anymore. Regards to recall, just make yourself as exciting as possible with treats and toys, and jump up and down, run away etc so she thinks you're more interesting. I would perhaps keep her on a long line so she's not running too close to the road or walk her in more secluded safe areas off lead so you can do your training without the fear of the road.
Stick with her, this teenager phase won't last if you keep up the training. Are you taking her to any training classes?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

What training have you done/do you do with her?

What house rules to you have for her i.e. not allowed on furniture?

How many people are in the house?

Do you replace the bedding and wash the crate out thoroughly after each incident?

What have you tried with blocking her access off to people and allowing her to find something to amuse hersef with such a chew toy or a toy stuffed with her food?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the Kevins! 

Agree with the advice from Wiz20. Perhaps bribe neighbours with some chocolate and explain you are training. That will be one less problem to worry you.

Have you done any actual recall training with her so she knows her commands to voice or whistle? My Molly went a bit off track with my OH so we've started over again in the house with training to two peeps on the whistle and gradually increasing the difficulty.

Molly was housetrained when we got her but had a few accidents due to worry. I don't know if this is of any use but I read somewhere that peepads can make the housetraining relapse worse as the smell encourages them to go. I imagine someone with more experience on this will help you.

We've just tried to hang on with the teens and really keep repeating and repeating Molly's training during this time - she is clicker trained - in the hope it will sink in. If she's anything to go by, it does go into their doggy heads. Good luck


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jadeyb123 said:


> Hi,
> I have a 6 month old Chihuahua/Pomeranian. She is pretty much house trained (I understand she is still young and will have accidents) however, she has randomly started peeing in her crate when left with bedding in it, and screaching the place down if left without bedding. We live in a terraced house and so obviously I cannot leave her barking all night, so I moved her to the back of the house (bathroom) in her crate but with a pee pad on the floor so she could have her bed and be able to relieve herself, but still screeching.
> 
> She doesn't like to be left on her own and follows me around the house, but occasionally will happily sleep in her crate and let me get on with things, she seems to change constantly between being very well behaved to being a nightmare. Last night I ended up putting the crate in our room and she finally went to sleep, however is this something I really do not want to do and I definitely do not want her in the bed with us as when my mother haves her (when i am away some weekends) she has to sleep downstairs and so I want the sleeping away from people to be consistent.
> ...


6 months plus can be a difficult time, as the dog is changing from a more dependant eager to please pup to an adolsecent. Running off when off lead, and not following commands, pushing at boundares to see what they can get away with are also all common things that you begin to see at this time.

Pups can also have a second fear peeriod anytime between 6/14 months (individuals and breeds differ on the time scale) Females can start to get ready for a season from about 6mths onwards too, so all in all there is a lot doing on with hormonal changes and it can be a difficult time.

Its not unusual for them to have a relapse in toilet training around this time or some do. Part of the problem too, is often us thinking that they have completely "got it" so start to become lax in reminding them to go out and re-enforce outside is the right place to go. Often they still forget or realise too late and start to have accidents again, so a crash course in retraining is sometimes needed and often sorts it out.

If she is peeing more in general too in frequency and quantity she may even have a urinary tract infection, which isnt uncommon especially around season time, so if she is peeing more in general then might be worth checking it out.

If she was originally trained with pee pads, leaving them down or re-introducing it could well work the opposite way, dogs learn by association a lot of the time so, giving her pee pads can confuse them and act as a cue that its acceptable to go in the house, so in all honesty I would personally take them away, and do a crash course of taking her out consistently and regularly and go back to the praising and reward when she gets it right to re-enforce it. If you dont already you can introduce a toilet cue word, when she starts to go use this word, used all the time they associate the word with toileting and once used you can use it as a toilet cue command, when finished completely lots of praise and treats.

Some of the problem by the sounds of it may well be anxiety on being left, especially as you say that she doesnt like to be left and follows you about the house, although occasionally she will settle and sleep in her crate. Following around constantly and being with you when you are in can make them over dependant so they cant cope when left. You need to start building up periods of being alone, and self amusement and rest, starting when you are there during the day, for very short periods at first and then returning before she gets stressed and vocal. Best time is after activity when they are more likely tired got rid of excess energy and should settle easier. You need to leave her without any fuss or goodbyes, and retun in the same way letting her out, ignoring her for a further minute or two, then calling her to you with lots of praise and attention.

Things that can help settle them on being left, are leaving an old t-shirt or jumper you have worn in her bed so they have your smell to re-assure them,
Leaving them with a large soft toy to cuddle up too, Leaving a radio on a talking station down low as the sound of voices can settle them, with some dogs leaving a baby night light on can help as they dont like darkness, or some do better in darkness, never leave a bright light on though as it can stimulate them wide awake. Adaptil plug ins can help too it emits am artificial of the pheromone mum emits that calms and soothe the pups, useful with fireworks approaching too. If you want to read more
Adaptil helps dogs and puppys learn settle travel and in kennels
When you leave her in the day always leave her with something to self amuse and occupy her, like a kong, busy buddy twist and treat or a safe type of chew, it gives her something to do and makes a good association with being left.

If you dont want her in the bedroom then you need to stop it, although it might immediately solve the problem, it can also make it worse, also it can just confuse the dog and will make it harder in the long run. Dogs need consistancy and jumping from one thing to another will just confuse her more and likely to cause more problems.

As well as anxiety at being left at night which might be causing the screeching or part of it, she may also be getting distressed if she needs to pee. The theory behing crate training is that a dog will not soil their bed or surrounding area or where they eat, and most wont if given the choice. If they need to go though and have to do it in the crate then they can become really distressed. if shes shut in and doesnt have an alternative then she may be becoming distressed through that. it may be an idea to take her out to the toilet at night for a week or so, doing the praising and treating if she does it outside. Dont put bright lights on or interact with her though, it will stimulate her wide awake, just out, toilet cue when she starts, couple words praise a treat and back to bed.

With the running off, when not on lead, you need to keep her on an extendable or preferably a long line and harness, and up recall training from basics. The more she gets into the habit of running away, and knows she can the more it will become a habit that will be hard to get back on track. You will need to up general all round training at this stage too and keep at it.


----------



## Jadeyb123 (Oct 30, 2012)

thankyou everyone, she is due to be in season, and I am going to ring the vets this week to make sure she doesnt have an UTI as that does sound possible. Today i was in the house on my own and left her in her crate while i went about the house and she was fine, a few whimpers and she stopped. Its when we are together in a seperate room or even on the sofa when she is in her crate she doesnt like it, I think she thinks she is missing out on something. so we are going to try and leave her for short times at first and so on, but together. So she gets used to us both being in differant rooms. in regards to:



hutch6 said:


> What training have you done/do you do with her?
> 
> What house rules to you have for her i.e. not allowed on furniture?
> 
> ...


She is allowed on the furniture yes, however if she falls asleep on it I put her in her crate, with the door shut but not locked to reinforce that the crate is where she sleeps, which she is then happy to stay in and sleep

there are just the two of us

yes i have washed the bedding and cleaned the crate

she has chews constantly

We both work different times every week and with me being a student aswell we never have a set routine which i feel may not be helping things but I do always try to feed her around the same times each day give or take an hour or two depending on our work schedules. Tonight I am going to try leaving her in the living room with her bedding, and waking up to take her out


----------

